# First bath! Tips and guidance please!



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Sonic has been pooping a ton this week! :roll: 
Unfortunately this means Sonic's feet are pretty poopy and her quills are a little dirty too.
So, I have decided to give her a bath!

She's had a bath before with her breeder, but I've never bathed her before.
Any tips?


Also, I have a toothbrush to wash her with and some Aveeno Oatmeal Baby wash.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Since she is still small and young a sink should be fine wrong warm water and test it with your wrist (as its more temp sensitive then your hand) and make sure its warm but not hot and fill up the sink so your hedgehog can safely for the most part plant their feet on the ground for the bath and their nose and ears can remain above the water.

A soft Toothbrush will take care of anything that doesn't come off while they normally try to escape the sink.

The important factors is not to cold and not to hot and avoid water to face area especially eyes and ears. I usually use my hand as a shield and use a cup to pour the water over my girls back carefully.

You can apply some flax seed oil to their backs when you rinse them off.

I try to remember to throw a towel in the dry right before bath time so its nice and warm for them and then give them a meal worm or two for putting up with the bath


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

I have some flax seed oil, but I don't really understand what you meant.
Do I apply it when they are still wet or dry?

I'll warm a towel for her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> I have some flax seed oil, but I don't really understand what you meant.
> Do I apply it when they are still wet or dry?
> 
> I'll warm a towel for her.


Once you get them out of the bath cut a few capsules of FS Oil and apply it on their back I use a Tooth brush to spread it as they're wet and it evenly distributes better and then rinse off after a letting like a half minute for the oil to get into their skin.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Once you get them out of the bath cut a few capsules of FS Oil and apply it on their back I use a Tooth brush to spread it as they're wet and it evenly distributes better and then rinse off after a letting like a half minute for the oil to get into their skin.


Alright, I hope it makes her feel good!
^__^
I'm glad I bought some flax seed for her, and hopefully the wash I got her will help her feel better too.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a huge 2 person size jet tub....not easy to reach around unless you get in lol. What I did was purchase a wash tub which at the time I figured would work perfect (HAHAHA) It didn't because I set it on the table and quickly realized squirmy wormy could fall off so we sat on the floor. After the first sorta not well thought out try I now do this:

Put warmish water in 2 wash bins and a large pourable jug that I set in the humungo bath tub. Get my towels, nail clippers, plastic cup, Aveeno, tooth brush and a baby brush (I found this is so very soft and reaches the skin better) all gear together. I mix the Aveeno creamy oatmeal wash stuff enough for just one bath in a small spray bottle with a little water (It's kind of thick so this works great I just have it on small spray area not a mist or a stream ) and it gets right to her skin this way instead on lumping the Aveeno on her quills. I put a tad of organic flax oil in yet another small spray bottle and mix it with a bit of warm water too ( again works really well to get it well spread on the skin) I also put an upside down small glass pan in the water with a face cloth on it so she can stand on it island like if she wants (it also makes it easier for me to TRY to get at her wee nails lol)

All gear ready and within reach... I get Hazel....and put her in bin 1. 

I grab the plastic cup to get her wet.... then put Hazel back in bin

Try to hold squirmy Hazel and retrieve plastic dropped cup

Put Hazel back in bin

Get Hazel wet then reach for the Aveeno sprayer. Put Hazel back in bin. 

While blocking her wee head from any spray get the Aveeno on. 

Reach for the brushes then put Hazel back in bin :roll: 

Give her a soft and gentle wash with the brushes being careful not to get any near her wee head or ears. 

Try to grab the plastic cup and miss...reach for it...then put Hazel back in the bin. 

Rinse the Aveeno off by scooping water from the clean water in jug

Transfer squirmy to the 2nd bin of clean water.

Reach for the sprayer with the flax oil then put Hazel back in the bin

Shake the sprayer to mix oil with water and then again being careful not to get her head spray flax oil to reach her skin.

Reach again for the plastic cup rollinng around the bottom of the tub then put Hazel back in bin

Rinse Hazel off really well with water from the clean jug while fighting off the urge to dump it on her head for messing around so much :mrgreen: 

Have a quick look at her nails and decide I had enough for one day lol

Dry little monster off as much as possible then transfer to a snuggle bag where she can sit on your lap getting dry while you giggle about her antics  


For foot baths I just put a bit of water in a large rubbermaid bin that she can't escape from and let her do laps a few minutes

I would not even dream of trying to bath Hazel in a sink at this time lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You can always put a small fleece or flannel blanket in the bottom of the tub or sink too so they won't slip then gently pour the warm water over there back. You can set up a cup with some oatmeal soaking in a sock in one. Sometimes it helps them get used to the water without panicking as much. I do this for foot baths for Sandra in the sink as well except I won't pour it on her back and will just pour over her feet. The blanket on the bottom really helps get the poop off as they walk over it in the water. Just another tip for your arsenal 

Edited to add: I think I remember Nancy giving this tip and it really worked out well so I incorporated it with mine.


----------

